# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Cách vệ sinh vitme

## mig21

chào các bác, e có mua 1 cây vitme cũ nhưng hơi bị rỉ như hình nhưng chưa biết dùng cách nào vệ sinh nó cho sạch đề lắp đai ốc

có 1 đoạn đầu còn đỡ e lắp đai ốc vào nhưng phải gống lên xoay đai ốc mới vào, cây bên cạnh còn mới thì vặn nhẹ là vào rồi. 
Nhờ các bác giúp e với. Sẵn bác nào biết ở Đà Nẵng chỗ nào bán mỡ bò ah, chân thành cảm ơn

----------


## anhxco

Cái nì chắc dùng dấy nhám mịn thui, mở bò thì chợ trời bán đầy, nhưng mà đừng mua, dùng ít qua tui cho ít,tui mua cả hộp nhiều quá dùng không hết(mua lẻ nó không bán)

----------


## mig21

e cũng thử dùng giấy nhám mịn rồi mà không xi nhê với lại cũng phê quá cây này dài 1400, vậy hôm nào ra e alo bác, bác cho e số phone với

----------


## anhxco

> e cũng thử dùng giấy nhám mịn rồi mà không xi nhê với lại cũng phê quá cây này dài 1400, vậy hôm nào ra e alo bác, bác cho e số phone với


Phone e: 01687858565, tên Anh.
Ngu ý của em, lắp cái động cơ vô cho nó quay cái vitme , vệ sinh cho nó mau  :Smile:

----------


## itanium7000

Dùng một bình 3M 5Way xịt cho nó, cứ khô lại xịt tiếp để ngâm nó trong khoảng 1, 2 ngày rồi hãy vệ sinh thì ghỉ sét đi dễ hơn mà không làm mòn vitme so với cách đánh giấy nhám.

----------

lehoongf, mig21, nguyencnc86

----------


## diy1102

Hix các bác tư vấn giấy nhấm có mà toi vitme me ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> Hix các bác tư vấn giấy nhấm có mà toi vitme me ạ.


Thế à bác, e cứ nghĩ dùng giấy nhám thiệt mịnh là ok, hi`hi` sorry chủ thơt!

----------


## diy1102

Thường là do không vệ sinh đầu mỡ nó bám vào và rỉ ít thì tìm cách vệ sinh đi chứ mà đã rỉ nhiều ở vị trí bi tiếp xúc thôi thì nên bỏ đi ạ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Vít me rỉ dung máy đánh bóng lư đồng mà nện, nhưng xong chỉ chạy gỗ thôi

----------

ít nói, mig21

----------


## mig21

> Thường là do không vệ sinh đầu mỡ nó bám vào và rỉ ít thì tìm cách vệ sinh đi chứ mà đã rỉ nhiều ở vị trí bi tiếp xúc thôi thì nên bỏ đi ạ.


híc, cây này e lấy lại của thucongmynghe79, thấy ổng đang kẹt lấy giúp vì theo ổng nó còn bóng loáng. giờ mà bỏ thì ... hic

----------


## mig21

> Vít me rỉ dung máy đánh bóng lư đồng mà nện, nhưng xong chỉ chạy gỗ thôi


e cũng tính chạy gỗ thôi bác, để mai làm theo cách bác xem sao

----------


## diy1102

> híc, cây này e lấy lại của thucongmynghe79, thấy ổng đang kẹt lấy giúp vì theo ổng nó còn bóng loáng. giờ mà bỏ thì ... hic


Em nghĩ chắc nó k vấn đề gì lắm đâu ạ. Bác làm như bác itanium7000 xem thế nào ạ. Trước tiên bác cứ tẩy sạch dầu mỡ đi đã.

----------


## mig21

e đã tẩy sạch dầu mở, xịt hết 1 bình rp7, vv theo những cách em biết và hỏi mấy đại ca rồi mà không xi nhê

----------


## Nam CNC

em thấy nó đen thôi chứ có bị gì đâu mà quắn đít lên thế , cây đó C7 mà sợ bị kẹt à ??? heheheh chỉ cần chùi sạch là xài thôi có gì đâu mà.

----------

nhatson

----------


## mig21

quan trọng là làm cách nào chùi sạch như cây của a, e không phải dân chuyên ngành nên mới lo chứ a. A Nam có cách nào làm sạch nó không chỉ e với

----------


## diy1102

Em toàn vệ sinh bằng xăng thôi. Nặng quá thêm búi đánh xong chảo của vợ nữa.

----------


## conga

Dùng R7 hay đại loại là cái bình xịt ý. Bay hết. Sáng bóng không tì vết nuôn.

----------


## conga

> Em toàn vệ sinh bằng xăng thôi. Nặng quá thêm búi đánh xong chảo của vợ nữa.


Gửi riêng cụ Kiên.
Tình hình là rất tình hình
Tình mà rất rất 
Tình hình cũng căng
Hiện giờ mông đã đóng băng
Mà sao khoan đấy bao giờ đến tay  :Cool:

----------


## Tuấn

Cùng lắm thì bác chủ bắt trước các cụ ngày xưa, ngâm xăng ngâm dầu không xong thì lấy ít tro bếp ( cái này khó à nha, làm gì còn nhà nào đun bếp củi nữa ) rồi trộn với xà phòng tẩm vào giẻ mà oánh, xà phòng bột không xong thì vắt miếng chanh vào ( hết xút chưa được thì axit, em đoán vậy ạ, tro bếp nó hơi nhám nhám tí tẹo thui, chắc chả hỏng được  :Smile:

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> Dùng R7 hay đại loại là cái bình xịt ý. Bay hết. Sáng bóng không tì vết nuôn.


e dùng hết 2 bình rồi mà tình hình vũ như cẩn

----------


## mig21

> Cùng lắm thì bác chủ bắt trước các cụ ngày xưa, ngâm xăng ngâm dầu không xong thì lấy ít tro bếp ( cái này khó à nha, làm gì còn nhà nào đun bếp củi nữa ) rồi trộn với xà phòng tẩm vào giẻ mà oánh, xà phòng bột không xong thì vắt miếng chanh vào ( hết xút chưa được thì axit, em đoán vậy ạ, tro bếp nó hơi nhám nhám tí tẹo thui, chắc chả hỏng được


dùng hàng công nghệ cao mà không xong không biết các của cụ có ăn thua gì ko, thôi kệ mai thử tiếp. mà khả năng cây này ra đi rất cao mới lắp bk-bf 2 đầu thử bị cong huhuhu

----------


## itanium7000

Không xong thì cho nó ra đi tiếc gì, chạy vài bữa nó toi thì lại khổ nếu như trong thiết kế không chừa phương án nâng cấp thay thế.

----------

mig21

----------


## conga

> e dùng hết 2 bình rồi mà tình hình vũ như cẩn


Thế bác thử ngâm vào HCL loãng xem. Cái này em hay làm để oánh lớp gỉ bị oxi hoá trên board đồng.Bác ngại khoản đấy thì dùng cách sau. Em đảm bảo là pp mạnh.nhưng ko gây tổn thương cho vitme ở mức độ vừa phải. Nhà bác có máy mài không, lắp cái cụ này vào, oánh bóng.

----------

mig21

----------


## Nam CNC

theo hình chụp thì em nó bị ố đen thôi chứ không bị rỗ bề mặt , nếu rỗ bề mặt kể như toi. Nếu nó đen mà lên rỉ sét thì dùng cước sắt mà đánh bằng tay là xong , vì cước sắt có độ mềm hơn so với bề mặt cây visme nên không sợ ảnh hưởng đến rãnh trượt , chỉ cần sạch thôi chứ không cần trắng bóng đâu cha.

--- cong chổ nào thì bác chơi đồ gá vào mà nắn thẳng lại thôi , sau đó dùng đồng hồ so dò lại , dưới 5 vạch thì với cấp chính xác C7 TQ không làm khung bị rung khi hoạt động đâu mà lo . Mấy ông cứ lăn tăn hoài.

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

> theo hình chụp thì em nó bị ố đen thôi chứ không bị rỗ bề mặt , nếu rỗ bề mặt kể như toi. Nếu nó đen mà lên rỉ sét thì dùng cước sắt mà đánh bằng tay là xong , vì cước sắt có độ mềm hơn so với bề mặt cây visme nên không sợ ảnh hưởng đến rãnh trượt , chỉ cần sạch thôi chứ không cần trắng bóng đâu cha.
> 
> --- cong chổ nào thì bác chơi đồ gá vào mà nắn thẳng lại thôi , sau đó dùng đồng hồ so dò lại , dưới 5 vạch thì với cấp chính xác C7 TQ không làm khung bị rung khi hoạt động đâu mà lo . Mấy ông cứ lăn tăn hoài.


quả là danh bất hư truyền hehe, mới thử nghiệm theo cách này thấy hiệu quả rõ e bỏ cái chổi vào máy mày cầm tay đánh xong thấy cải thiện ngay để mai e chụp lại cái hình up lên.

đối với gà như e thì mới lăn tăn chứ như a Nam "đập chai" thì nói làm gì, sẵn a chỉ luôn cách nắn thẳng cây vitme cho mấy con gà công nghệ như e mở mắt với nà

----------


## mig21

> Không xong thì cho nó ra đi tiếc gì, chạy vài bữa nó toi thì lại khổ nếu như trong thiết kế không chừa phương án nâng cấp thay thế.


e cũng tính cho nó đi mà xót quá bác gần 2 lít chứ có ít đâu

----------


## itanium7000

Em cũng có món đồ cùng nguồn hàng với bác, không thể sử dụng được, nó đây:

----------


## diy1102

> Em cũng có món đồ cùng nguồn hàng với bác, không thể sử dụng được, nó đây:


Ray gì mà khủng khiếp vậy ạ.

----------


## ít nói

> Em cũng có món đồ cùng nguồn hàng với bác, không thể sử dụng được, nó đây:


em không biết đánh bóng bằng cách nào nhưng CHINA có nói với em là ray có 2 loại 1 loại đánh bóng lại như mới và 1 loại nguyên bản giá cả khác nhau. như vậy tức là có thể làm mới lại đc nhưng vấn đền hỏi nó làm sao làm mới thì nó ko nói. chúng ta phải nghiên cứu thôi à

----------


## mig21

> Em cũng có món đồ cùng nguồn hàng với bác, không thể sử dụng được, nó đây:


cây vitme của e cũng bị rỗ như bác, nằm ngay rãnh bi hèn gì bỏ đai ốc vào quay ko đi

----------


## Nam CNC

Em không biết công nghệ của mấy chú china nên không dám nói... chỉ đoán chơi chơi, quánh bóng rồi mạ crom lên đúng độ dày hao hụt , thế thì gá vào mài và mạ crom chắc chuẩn .... nhưng 7x3 21 ngày cái lớp crôm nó bong ra thì tiêu táng thòong.

    Còn trường hợp ray bị hỏng 1 bên như thế thì vẫn có cách xài cho đến lúc chết mới thôi , là lắp 2 mặt bị hỏng nhìn vào nhau , sau đó tạo lực ép block trượt vào ray mặt còn tốt , sau đó xiết ốc cố định mặt bích với block , thế là xong chúng ta xài bình thường thôi hehehe. Cái điều này THK và NSK không thích hahahaha.

----------


## ít nói

> Em không biết công nghệ của mấy chú china nên không dám nói... chỉ đoán chơi chơi, quánh bóng rồi mạ crom lên đúng độ dày hao hụt , thế thì gá vào mài và mạ crom chắc chuẩn .... nhưng 7x3 21 ngày cái lớp crôm nó bong ra thì tiêu táng thòong.
> 
>     Còn trường hợp ray bị hỏng 1 bên như thế thì vẫn có cách xài cho đến lúc chết mới thôi , là lắp 2 mặt bị hỏng nhìn vào nhau , sau đó tạo lực ép block trượt vào ray mặt còn tốt , sau đó xiết ốc cố định mặt bích với block , thế là xong chúng ta xài bình thường thôi hehehe. Cái điều này THK và NSK không thích hahahaha.


em nghĩ tụi nó cũng ko làm nhiều công thế đâu thấy nó chụp ảnh để cạnh 1 chai gì đó có vẻ như nó đánh cho bóng thôi còn phần rỗ do bị gỉ vẫn nguyên. tất nhiên là do rỗ nên vẫn đớp bi ầm ầm

----------


## nguyencnc86

đọc bài viết mới thấy trình độ của kỹ sư Việt không thua kém gì các nước khác, chỉ cần có cơ chế chính sách tốt phát huy hết khả năng thì ngành công nghiệp của Việt nam sẽ phát triển mạnh hơn nữa
p/s: hàng thk mà nhu này thì bỉ đi tư lâu rồi, em chốt chủ đề các bác nhé!

----------


## saudau

Hôm trước em có mua được cây vitme này ở Vĩnh Viễn. Lúc mua nó dính mở tùm lum. Về chùi rửa lại bằng dầu hỏa, định tra mở lại nhưng thấy nó không trơn tuột xuống như nhiều bac chỉ. xoay đai ốc bằng tay thì có cảm giác mịn chứ ko bị sượn như bể bi nhưng xoay thấy hơi nặng tay, 1 tay cầm gối, 1 tay cầm đai ốc kéo ra vô cho cây vitme quay thì được. xoay bằng đầu vitme bằng 2 ngón tay thì hơi nặng tí. Vậy cây vitme này còn dùng tốt ko ah? Nói trước em là tay mơ chứ ko phải dân cơ khí, mong các bác giúp ý kiến.

----------


## Gamo

Có lẽ là đồ xịn đóa bác :x :x :x

----------


## saudau

Ah, em diễn tả còn thiếu: em ko thấy có rãnh hồi bi như mấy cây vitme khác, ko thấy có lổ tra mở luôn.

----------


## solero

> Ah, em diễn tả còn thiếu: em ko thấy có rãnh hồi bi như mấy cây vitme khác, ko thấy có lổ tra mở luôn.


Con này hồi trong lòng đai ốc luôn. 

Vitme cũ mua về thì vệ sinh bằng cách tháo hết 2 đầu che bụi 2 bên ra. 
Sau đó xịt RP7 ngập, tiếp đó quay đai ốc ra địa điểm khác, lau sạch nước bấn và làm lại vài lần.

Khi này RP7 sẽ tẩy rửa sạch dầu mỡ + bụi bẩn ra ngoài.

Sau khi đã thấy sạch dầu mỡ + bụi bẩn thì tra mỡ sau đó lắp lại 2 nắp chắn bụi 2 bên.

----------

saudau

----------


## saudau

> Con này hồi trong lòng đai ốc luôn. 
> 
> Vitme cũ mua về thì vệ sinh bằng cách tháo hết 2 đầu che bụi 2 bên ra. 
> Sau đó xịt RP7 ngập, tiếp đó quay đai ốc ra địa điểm khác, lau sạch nước bấn và làm lại vài lần.
> 
> Khi này RP7 sẽ tẩy rửa sạch dầu mỡ + bụi bẩn ra ngoài.
> 
> Sau khi đã thấy sạch dầu mỡ + bụi bẩn thì tra mỡ sau đó lắp lại 2 nắp chắn bụi 2 bên.


Cảm ơn bác kem rất nhiều. Giờ thì nó êm dịu hơn rồi. Trước giờ cứ sợ tháo nắp ko biết làm sao ráp vào.

----------


## ka_ka_lot

> Hôm trước em có mua được cây vitme này ở Vĩnh Viễn. Lúc mua nó dính mở tùm lum. Về chùi rửa lại bằng dầu hỏa, định tra mở lại nhưng thấy nó không trơn tuột xuống như nhiều bac chỉ. xoay đai ốc bằng tay thì có cảm giác mịn chứ ko bị sượn như bể bi nhưng xoay thấy hơi nặng tay, 1 tay cầm gối, 1 tay cầm đai ốc kéo ra vô cho cây vitme quay thì được. xoay bằng đầu vitme bằng 2 ngón tay thì hơi nặng tí. Vậy cây vitme này còn dùng tốt ko ah? Nói trước em là tay mơ chứ ko phải dân cơ khí, mong các bác giúp ý kiến.


cây này mình cũng có 1 cặp. nó bị hơi cứng là do 2 miếng chắn bụi 2 đầu ôm chặt vào vitme thôi. bạn lấy tuavit nhỏ tháo 2 miếng che bụi ra nó sẽ cực kì trơn mịn. cây này có 2 đường hồi bi bên trong luôn.

----------


## solero

> cây này mình cũng có 1 cặp. nó bị hơi cứng là do 2 miếng chắn bụi 2 đầu ôm chặt vào vitme thôi. bạn lấy tuavit nhỏ tháo 2 miếng che bụi ra nó sẽ cực kì trơn mịn. cây này có 2 đường hồi bi bên trong luôn.


Dùng CNC mà tháo chắn bụi ra là ăn trái đắng đó. 

Nhớ phân biệt rõ bị nút quay bị mút đều và bị khực khực nhé.

Mút đều có thể là do chắn bụi mút nhưng khực khực hoặc mút không đều nếu không vệ sinh sớm sẽ được mua vitme mới.

----------


## Cu Tý

em có 2 cây bị gỉ phi 16 dài 1m3 dùng RP7 mãi chẳng ra. bèn lấy ống nước tiền phong bịt đầu mua 5lit dầu hỏa về đổ vào ngâm gần buổi là ra hết các bác ah. lắp bi bôi mỡ vào dựng đứng lên thấy bi nó tự chạy mượt lắm không biết còn dùng phay sắt được không nữa

----------


## Totdo

> em có 2 cây bị gỉ phi 16 dài 1m3 dùng RP7 mãi chẳng ra. bèn lấy ống nước tiền phong bịt đầu mua 5lit dầu hỏa về đổ vào ngâm gần buổi là ra hết các bác ah. lắp bi bôi mỡ vào dựng đứng lên thấy bi nó tự chạy mượt lắm không biết còn dùng phay sắt được không nữa


Phay sắt cũng được nhưng độ chính xác rất cao. ( cao về sai số ấy bạn )

----------


## Cu Tý

Phay sắt cũng được nhưng độ chính xác rất cao. ( cao về sai số ấy bạn )[/QUOTE]

nghĩa là sao bác, là cây vit không còn chính xác nữa ah

----------


## Nam CNC

0.05mm là ok rồi bác.

----------


## vtco05

Mình thường dùng RP7 sịt lấy bàn chảy chà cho nó tróc ra bớt, xong chỉnh cho trục chạy lấy khăn giấy bóp vào vitme khi chạy nó sẽ đẩy đi cho chạy nhiều lần sẽ tróc ra. thỉnh thoảng bác vệ sinh kiểu này vitme k bị đóng cặn đâu

----------

